# Seattle Trip



## Jim (Dec 24, 2001)

Just want to get some advice regarding our trip to Seattle next year.
I'd like to find the best route to take back to I-90 after leaving Yellowstone. I considered rte.89 north,but after looking at the Mountain Directory West rte 191 looks like a better choice. Thanks
 Jim.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 29, 2001)

Seattle Trip

Have you considered US-287 from the west entrance? I think that is the way that I would go.


Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------

